# Toro GM1000 refurb/restore



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I shared this on most on the Facebook groups but figured I would share here as well. Started with a pretty ratty looking 1998 GM1000. Luckily it ran well and was in pretty good condition overall. I went through and performed all routine maintenance and found a shot reel bearing and reel at the end of its life. What started as a reel and bearing replacement led me down a rabbit hole. Once I got it cleaned up and pulled down I was thoroughly impressed at how well it cleaned up with Mcquires polish and cleaner wax. From there I ended up repainting most of the engine, belt cover, and other odds and ends as well as all new decals, and a light kit. Overall I am super pleased with the finished product and learned a ton about the machine.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work @cutigers08! Learning the machine inside and out is worth a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Nice job @cutigers08! Looks Fantastic! :thumbup:

Did the mower come with the extensions for the front roller or did you add them? How do you like them?


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Nice job @cutigers08! Looks Fantastic! :thumbup:
> 
> Did the mower come with the extensions for the front roller or did you add them? How do you like them?


It came with them. I really like them. Keeps from leaving lines when mowing on odd angles.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Where did you acquire the stock decals?


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

chadh said:


> Where did you acquire the stock decals?


I ordered everything from Smith Turf & Irrigation and picked it all up since it is local. All of the original decals on the mower have part numbers printed on them (some have newer part #s that replace them but your dealer can tell you that) and I found the Kawasaki tank, recoil, air filter and oil level part numbers off the Toro parts diagram. In total I purchased the 4 tank decals, the recoil cover, grass shield warning, oil level for the fan cover, reel engagement, air filter and the dash. I taped off the Kawasaki factory decals on the tank and fan cover.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

What kind of paint did you use? Looks awesome! Great job.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> What kind of paint did you use? Looks awesome! Great job.


All of the black is VHT Satin Black epoxy. The muffler is VHT Flameproof flat black and the red is Toro New Red touch up paint in a rattle can.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Look awesome


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks awesome! Fantastic job!


----------



## DEW75 (Sep 25, 2020)

You should be proud, it looks fantastic!


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

jimbeckel said:


> Look awesome


Thanks! Can't tell you how many times your project thread aided and inspired this project. I commend you for the depth of your restore though, this one was fun but the unit was in pretty decent shape overall thank goodness. May not have survived it with the wife if it had been any more work or $$ :lol:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

cutigers08 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > Look awesome
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. I'm currently restoring an old Sppedaire air compressor that I bought and probably should have scrapped but now looks almost new.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

@jimbeckel that looks alot like my old man's Craftsman compressor from the early 80s. Cool little project!


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

cutigers08 said:


> @jimbeckel that looks alot like my old man's Craftsman compressor from the early 80s. Cool little project!


I'd love to know the year it was made, I'm guessing late 70's or 80's, it needed a new pump, the crank was egg shaped which prevented the pistons from turning which made it run for twenty seconds and then seize up. I should have it up and going in a week or so. I think I spent about what a new twenty gallon unit would go for, brass fittings and tubing really add up.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I see you ordered your parts from Smith Turf. What bedknife did you go with? I ordered an 8 blade reel and multiple bedknifes from R&R and can't get any of the new bedknifes to fit with the new reel. Did all of your parts fit right off the bat?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

hey @cutigers08! How did you paint this this side wing piece? Wondering how much of the machine you had to completely dismantle to paint


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

She's so pretty. &#128525;


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

raymond said:


> hey @cutigers08! How did you paint this this side wing piece? Wondering how much of the machine you had to completely dismantle to paint


The only red I repainted were the side covers, left reel bearing cover, a piece behind the side cover on the right side of the reel drive, and bed bar. Everything else is original paint that was polished and then finished off with cleaner wax.


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda (Sep 27, 2019)

@cutigers08 Amazing job on this resto! Did you happen to purchase new decals for it? Im currently on the hunt for a few. Just curious where you got them if you did.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Great project. This turned out fantastic!

I am taking on a similar project this winter and wondering how you cleaned up the rough aluminum countershaft housing.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Steely said:


> Great project. This turned out fantastic!
> 
> I am taking on a similar project this winter and wondering how you cleaned up the rough aluminum countershaft housing.


When I restored my GM1000 I sandblasted the housing. It turned out looking brand new


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

For those that don't have access to a sandblaster, I am having good success cleaning the aluminum parts with Purple Power and a brass wire brush.


----------

